# I Need A List! Any Help Out There?



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

2) Trainer as in Human

LOL

All kidding aside. I have a bag that I keep my obedience/conformation stuff in, leads, collars, treats, toys etc. I have a plastic tub that I keep my field stuff in. They are all kept under the crate platform on the same side with the heeling stick right next to them. Also keep my boots and frogtogs there. Only things I have to load up are, dogs, field training collar (needs to be charged or it would stay in the van), blank pistol/ammo and fresh water. Okay, camera too! Other side of platform has tie outs, chair, towels, paper towels, white shirt, etc.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I do the same. I have duffel bags for each sport. Gear stays in them. Bags stay in the car if it's a sport we train often (obedience/agility) or the house for infrequent sports like field and lure coursing for Zoie.

Then all I have to remember is to grab the bag!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Self
Dog
Whistle (s)
bumpers (white, white/blk, blk, orange)
frozen birds (?)
live birds (?)
flagging (orange)
winger
electronics for the winger
e-collar (and transmitter)
dummy collar
boots (for the flooded stuff at Meekers)
insect repellent
sun screen
white coat or shirt
camo coat or shirt
black coat or shirt
keys to the gate(s)... I am notorious for forgetting this one.
lead
Heeling stick/crop
Starter pistol/gun for blanks
something to drink for Randy (Mtn Dew)
something to eat for Randy (jerky or Peanut butter cups)
good attitude

I am missing some stuff but that should get you through most sessions.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

in addition to the above

walkie talkies
shade cloth
water for dogs
dog bowls


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Some more things

extra newspapers if I have frozen/thawed birds
decoys
duck calls
Sun hat or cap for myself
Pick up bags for dogs

towels
ear cleaner for dogs
coat conditioner/wetter 
bristle brush and metal comb to pull stuff from coats as needed

if your vehicle does not have one; first aid kit
if I am going to a hunting area, safety vests for me and the dogs

the GPS systems for my dogs (never needed them so far but since I don't use e-collar this is my fall back for something really outrageous happening)

training treats  and to repeat from above; a good, happy attitude

I also have my obedience bag (has toys, long lines, extra collars etc) with me


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oooh yeah! I always have extra paper and plastic bags in case I can get some ducks to bring home.

Also a dematting tool and a flea comb that I use to get out burrs and foxtails...

First aid kit is a must! Benadryl, Pepto Bismoth, Buffered Aspirin, Tweezers, Bactine etc...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks All! I'll put a list together in word and post it.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Klamath Gold said:


> Self
> Dog
> Whistle (s)
> bumpers (white, white/blk, blk, orange)
> ...


In addition to the above:

Stickman or white bag and chair 
Conventional Training collar (Prong or Chain)
Check Cord
Short Tab
Blind Pole
Leather Gloves
Binoculars
Rangefinder
Bird Bags
Pile Flags/buckets/stakes
Extra Check Cord
Refreshments
Ice (for refreshments and to cool a dog down if needed)
Dog Training Permit/License
Training Drill Diagrams


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

*I cannot frickin believe I did not list stickmen.* 

Signing off as *Asleep at the Switch*.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

_I'm gonna need a bigger vehicle!_


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I do the same. I have duffel bags for each sport. Gear stays in them. Bags stay in the car if it's a sport we train often (obedience/agility) or the house for infrequent sports like field and lure coursing for Zoie.
> 
> Then all I have to remember is to grab the bag!


Me too. I also have a duffle bag of sun shades, tarps, clamps, etc. that's needed for outdoor trials that I can grab with my tent when we're doing something outside. Another bag contains fans and extra batteries for whenever it's hot out. And I also keep a clean-up kit with stain remover and a couple rolls of paper towels, etc when we go places overnight.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Ear Plugs!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What's that you say?


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

After I spent all that time writing stuff down.... I went out today... and forgot my whistle.

I have about a dozen of them. I cannot seem to leave them where I will need them. What an idiot.


----------

